# Where can I buy a Fastnet Fly landing net? (NOT Flybridge!)



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a Fastnet Fly landing net (until it went overboard  ) which I bought from Flybridge. Now that Flybridge have gone bust ...

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=42209
viewtopic.php?f=3&t=43905

... does anybody know where I can buy another? I loved this net!

Cheers!


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm in the same boat so to speak.
I actually threw mine overboard be for I realised I hadn't attached the tether cable 

Would love another one but can't find them.
I've looked at alternatives but don't really like them.


----------



## Junglefisher (Jun 2, 2008)

http://www.fastnetsports.com/delivery-timescales.html ??


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

Junglefisher said:


> http://www.fastnetsports.com/delivery-timescales.html ??


Unfortunately, that's a different Fastnet. The one I'm looking for is this one:










On the Flybridge website (which is still up) it reckons they are exclusive to Flybridge. It's definitely the best landing net I've used; the big rubber mesh is much easier to sweep through water than an Environet, and trebles don't get snagged on it.


----------



## bigtez (Apr 14, 2009)

Have you considered the getting Berkley net and shortening the handle. Its very easy to do, just undo the screw at the net end of the handle, cut off the required amount and screw it back in place. I replaced the screw on mine with a spring clip to make it telescopic, works great and at the time was about half the price of the fast net.

Terry


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

Bump

Me to.


----------



## keza (Mar 6, 2007)

I wonder who manufactured them?
If we could find that out we could find who else they supplied.


----------



## Stu (Feb 12, 2009)

Bump

No ones seen or heard of these anywhere obviously ?


----------



## bluezooky (Apr 17, 2006)

Not listed on their webpage however Amazon Outdoors usually have a similar net in stock, same mesh at least. 
You might also consider the Berkley net which is now available with three handle sizes.


----------



## mustrumr (Feb 27, 2009)

I've given up on finding a Fastnet. So it's either the Berkley, or Wilson do one similar with a telescopic handle. BCF stock both, but they are a lot pricier than the Fastnet, around $55 - $65.


----------

